# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Formacionet ushtarake Ilire

## mendimi

Do te doja te mesoj me teper ne lidhje me formacionet qe kane qene te perdorura nga Iliret, nga te gjitha fiset ilire pra. 

Arsyeja e hapjes se temes eshte sepse kam shume pak informacione, cfare ushtrie kishin ne te vertete iliret. Informatat mbi kete teme mbase do te munde te hapnin nje diskutim per arsyet e humbjeve apo fitoreve nga Romaket.

Cfare njohurish kam une? Pothuajse kurrfare. Nga historia e shkollave kam lexuar se Dardanet kishin nje kembesori te forte. Flitet qe sulmonin si formacion se bashku, dhe terhiqeshin pa lene asnje te plagosur ne beteje. E di edhe qe nje Legion romak dezertoi kur u dergua kunder dardaneve.

Romaket kishin Legionet, Aleksandri i madh kishte Falangat, po cfare kishin Iliret? Nese Aleksandri ishte Ilir a kishim edhe ne Falangat?

Per te treguar ndoshta sa pak di per kete fushe po ju them se ne lojen Rome Total War iliret kane vetem disa (Illyrian Mercenari qe jane Gjuajtes me shtize).

E di gjithashtu qe anijet Ilire ishin te njohura por mua me shume me intereson ushtria tokesore.

Meqe mendoj se forumi ka anetare qe njohin mjaft mire historine do te ju mirepres te shprehni argumentet dhe diskutimet tuaja ne lidhje me temen.

----------


## Longarus

*USHTRIA DARDANE* 

Ushtria dardane perbehej nga kembesoria dhe kaloresia .
Kembesoria ndahej ne disa gjini , si :




> 1. Fallangat -model i marre  nga helenet e me vone i pervetesuar edhe nga romaket ,
>     fallangat dardane kishin nga 8.000 ushtare ( Veget.Epit.R.mil.II 1,2). 
> 2.Heshtaret - modeli me i perdorur dhe me i perhapur nga iliret .
> 3.Shigjetaret
> 4.Sikaret(shpataret)- perdornin shpata ilire te quajtura SICA 
> 5.Mercenare te ndryshem .


Kaloresia ndahej ne ate te rende dhe te lehte . Kjo e fundit ishte me e shumte ne numer ,
ndersa ajo e rende ishte vetem perreth prijesit .

Pjesen me te madhe te ushtrise e perbente kembesoria e armatosur me arme te renda (Liv.XXXI 43 3) . Lufta dhe terheqja e ushtareve behej ne menyre te disiplinuar , pa u leshuar rradhet ushatrake dhe pa i lene te vdekurit dhe te plagosurit ne fushebeteje.
Ushtria vepronte ne rradhe te dendur dhe ne menyre te organizuar  , duke perdorur taktika te ndryshme .


Armet kryesore ishin shpata e harkuar njeteheshe (machaira) , shpata e shkurter e lakuar (sica-arme e vecante ilire), heshta e gjate dhe e rende (sibyna), sepata luftarake,si dhe thika te llojeve te ndryshme .Ushtria dhe gjinite e saj kishin flamujt e tyre . Veshja e ushtareve komandues ishte e ngjajshme si tek iliret e jugut  :perqeshje: erkrenarja ilire , mburoja , parzmorja (kardiophylaks) e kallcinjte(knemida).


Pershkrimin me ilustrativ per ushtrine dardane e ka bere shkrimtari romak Livi(59/69-17).duke folur rreth betejes se zhvilluarne vitin 199 p.e.r ndermejet ushtrise dardane te udhehequr nga Batoja , dhe te asaj maqedonase te Filipit , nen komanden e Athenagores , ai shkruan :




> ... dardanet kthyen flamujt dhe u vendosen ne rradhe te rregullta perballe armikut , beteja u zhvillua si ne nje lufte te vertet .... U vrane pak , te plagosur pati me shume , por asnje nuk u zu , sepse ne raste te rralla dalin nga rradhet e tyre dhe te shtrenguar te gjithe se bashku luftojne ose terhiqen (Liv.XXXI 43, 1).


poashtu 

Keshtu, kur ne vitin 176 p.e.r Dardania e gjet e rrezikuar nga sulmet bastarne , ushtria u nda ne dy pjese dhe u korr suksesi . Per kete ngjarje LIVI shkruan :




> ... i ndane trupat ne dy grupe , njeri prej te cileve duhej te marshonte drejt armikut dhe ta sulmonte ne balle , ndersa tjetri do ta sulmonte nga prapa pasi te sillej neper rruge te fshehta .(Liv. XLI 8-9)


.

Ne ushtrine dardane kishte edhe ushtare profesionist , me paga apo mercenare.Kete e deshmon fakti se etolet i kerkuan mercenaret dardan ne lufte kunder romakeve ne vitin 190 p.e.r . Mercenaret kalores dardan moren pjese edhe ne lufterat qytetare 
romake , sic ishte rasti me pjesmarrjen ne luften e triuvireve te vitit 48 p.e.r (Caes.Bellum civilae III 4, 6), kur keta te fundit ishin ne anen e Pompeut dhe kunder Cezarit dhe moren pjese ne luften e Farsales. Dukja e mercenareve dardan, te cilet sherbenin edhe ne ushtri te huaja , eshte edhe nje deshmi per traditen e krijuar ushtarake dardane .


Kosova Antike , Edi Shukriu

----------


## Longarus

*Illyrioi Thureophoroi* 

Jane njesi te kembesorise qe jane perdorur kryesisht ne shek. III deri ne I p.e.r . Ata mbanin nje mburoje te madhe ne forme ovale qe quhej thureos . Ajo ishte e ndertuar nga druri e meshtjellur me lekure  . Ata ishin te armatosur me nje heshte te gjate dhe te rende , e cila sherbente per hudhje ne drejtim te armikut si dhe 2 shtiza me te lehta te cilat mbaheshin si municion ne doren tjeter, ata poashtu ishin te paisur me nje shpate (Sica)si dhe helmete.

Thureophoroi perdorishin ekskluzivisht kunder Falangiteve (Phalanx) . Ishin shume efikas ne prishejen e radheve te ngjeshura te tyre , ata poashtu perdoreshin edhe kunder hopliteve , por ne rast qe sulmoheshin nga hoplitet ata iknin pasi qe ishin me te lehte per nga armatimi.


*Illyrioi Paraktioi*

Keto njesi ishin perdorur kryesisht nga iliret te cilet jetonin me afer brigjeve te detit . Ata ishin te pajisur me mburoje te rrumbullaket te diametrit 35 cm , me hemete tipike ilirie si dhe ishin te armatosur me nje topuz te paperpunuar si dhe shpate te shkurta ose thika te llojeve te ndryshme . 
Ata ishin vezhgues si dhe marinar te shkelqyeshem , ishin shume efikas gjate sulmimeve te anijeve armike, ata perdornin litare dhe cengele per kapjen e anijeve .
Perdoreshin poashtu edhe ti zene priten armikut si dhe per mashtrimin e armikut pasi qe ishin shume te shkathet ne dinakeri. 



*Illyrioi Hippeis*

Iliret kryesisht perdornin kaloresine e lehte per te sulmuar ne befasi armikun ,  per te ndjekur armiqte qe largoheshin nga fushebeteja , si dhe per te sulmuar njesite e falangave nga krahet. Ata ishin te paisur me nje shtize ,sopate si dhe shpate . 
Iliret perdornin kete lojj kaloresie per arsye se rekrutohej shpejt dhe pa shpenzime te medha si dhe e perdornin per te gjitha llojet e sulmeve .

----------


## mendimi

Do te doja te di, sa jane te sigurta keto formacione qe ke shkruajtur. Edhe nese kane qene keshtu a i kane pasur keta emra apo emra tjere, sepse po me tingellojne ne gjuhen greke keta emrat Illiroi.

A thua te gjithe kane kaq pak informacione ne lidhje me kete teme, me ben pershtypje qe perrallat per mbretereshen teuta e kan pushtuar forumin, ndersa per ushtrine ilire askush se ka idene si ka qene formuar.

----------


## Longarus

Fatkeqesisht te gjitha te dhenat e shkruara nga autoret antike i gjejme ne gjuhen "greke" apo romake andaj edhe emrat e tyre jane perdorur sipas pershkrimit te tyre. Por, emrat e njesive nuk do te thote qe kane kuptim grek . Sa i perket se a jane greqisht apo jo mund te lexosh tek tema  *Në gjurmë të gërmave dhe shkrimit Pellazgo-Yllir*  .

----------


## Longarus

*Agrianikoi Pelekephoroi*

Agrianet jane te njohur si luftetare shume te shkathet , akrobatik si dhe kishin shkathtesi ne ngjitje neper bjeshke dhe male (sot perdoret si term Alpinist) .Ata jane te njohur poashtu edhe si ushtare jashtzakonisht te frikshem . Ishin te pajisur me nje parzmore te vogel me forme te rumbullaket e cila mbahej ne mes te gjoksit me kaisha te lekures qe lidheshin mbrapa shpines , mbanin edhe mbojtese te kembeve (knemida), mbathje te lekures qe i mbronte ata nga guret e grimcuar, kishin mburoje te tipi theuroi dhe mbanin helmete te tipit atik, mbanin shtiza te cilat hudheshin kundrejt armikut. Arma kryesore e tyre ishte sopata dhe kama te cilat ishin modifikuar qe te perdoreshin edhe si mjete per ngjitje ne shkembinje. Sopatat kishin bisht te gjate dhe shume efikase ne sulm. Ata ishin shume te persosur ne perdorimin e tyre , njihen edhe si hedhes te shkelqyeshem te shtizes si ne largesi ashtu edhe ne fuqi .
Ata perdoreshin si kembesori sulmuese . Hedhja e shtizave, shpejtesia dhe sopata i bente ata te perdorshem kunder njesive te renda te armikut. Njiheshin si ushtare shume fanatik dhe shume te besueshem , te cilet hudheshin me furi kunder njesive te cilat kishin mbrojtje me te mire se ata.

Keta ushtare u rekrutuan edhe nga Aleksandri Madh ne te gjithe ekspediten e tij .

----------


## Longarus

*Chaeonion Agema* 

Keto jane njesite elite te ushtrise epirote te rekrutuar nga fisi i kaoneve , dhe vepronin ne njesi te falangave. Ishin te armatosur me nje shtize te gjate deri ne 3 metra (me e shkurte se ajo e maqedoneve e cila arrinte deri ne 7 metra ) . Ishin shume te afte qe te mbanin armikun ne distance , por ne rast se ai afrohej shume atehere ishin shume te afte edhe ne luften e tyre me shpaten e tyre te shkurte . Ata pozicionoheshin aty ku mendohesh se beteja do te jete me e renda, pasi qe nuk iknin nga rradhet e tyre dhe luftonin deri ne fund . 
Kete teknike e adoptoi dhe e pershtati Aleksandri i Epirit nga Filipi i Maqedonise si dhe Nga Aleksandri i Madh (nipi i tij).

----------


## Longarus

*Molosson Agema* 

Ishin njesi elite e kaloresise se rende epirote . Jane kalores me pak te armatosur sesa ato te Maqedoneve , por e kompensonin me aftesite e tyre te lindura ne kalerim neper fusht dhe malet e Epirit . Ata ishin te armatosur me nje shtize te quajtur xyston e cila arrinte gjatesi prej 3.5-4.25 metrave , e ndertuar nga druri si dhe nje maje te metalte , si dhe me kopis lloj shpate . Mbanin helmeta te tipit boetian si dhe gjoksore te metalte. Kuajte ishin te pa mbuluar nga mburojat metalike qe i bente ata me te shpejte se shume kalores te rende te tjere . Ishin shume te njohur per shperthimin e linjave dhe pozicioneve te armikut. Zakonisht perdoreshin neper situata ku nevojitej shpejtesia , preciziteti dhe te shkaktohej shok nder armiq . 
Ishin shume efikas kunder ushtrive helene , maqedone dhe romake , poashtu edhe kunder ilireve te tjere . 

Njiheshin si garda e Aleksandrit te Epirit.

----------


## Longarus

do te mundohem ti gjej edhe disa foto ku jane te iliustruar ushtaret ilir

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Reparti tipik i ilireve ishte kembesoria e lehte e  pajisur me disa shtiza , mburoje te lehte dhe sika(thika). Praktikisht cfare shohim neper muze i perkisnin elites, qe kishte ushte ,mburoje te rende dhe shpate te gjate,perkrenare ,parzmore e parakercij. Kjo ishte kembesoria e rende , numerikisht e vogel e pak eficente ne territor malor qe organizohej ne falange.

Ushtria tipike ishte kembesoria malore, e lehte, disa shtiza per te gjuajtur armikun e pastaj efikasiteti i sikes e bente formacionin eficent edhe ne trup me trup si formacion linje.
Mungonin parakercijte e parzmoret , mburoja ishte e lehte pa elemente metalike, pra qellimi ishte shpejtesia ne levizje, meqe edhe terreni ne pergjithesi ishte malor.

Po i rikthehem sikes, se ka qene arma tipike jo vetem e ilireve por edhe e trakeve. Nje thike e gjate e lakuar nga brenda sipas parimit te draperit, qellimi i se ciles nuk ishte shpimi i trupit te armikut por shqyerja nepermjet siperfaqes me te madhe te kontaktit qe kjo forme ofron   .
Per ty qe ke lozur Rome total war, ke armen tipike qe aty quhet romphaia te cilen perdorin traket dhe bastarnet, por me e shkurter e pikerisht ajo eshte Sika.

Ne mbreterine ilire u shtua rendesia e kembesorise se rende meqe si maqedonasit ashtu edhe greket perdornin kembesori te rende e ne rast se do kryesh invazion rritet nevoja per kembesori te rende.

----------


## mendimi

Faleminderit per komentin Hyj Njeriu, besoj qe ke dhene mjaft nje pershkrim qe i ofrohet realitetit. Edhe une mendoj se Iliret nuk kishin (ose kishin shume pak) kembesori te rende. Prandaj nuk kane pasur shance te perballen drejteperdrejte me Legionet Romake qe ishin niveli me i larte i ushtrise se asaj kohe. Tash e kuptoj qe ushtri te lehte kishin por pasi qe nuk ishin ne gjendje te bashkoheshin dhe te krijonin strategji te perbashket, ketu duhet edhe te kerkohet shkaku i disfates se tyre.

----------


## Longarus

...................

----------


## Longarus

*Ja ky mund te jete nje model per ushtarin tipk ilir*

----------


## Longarus

Keshtu mund te jene dukur armet e nje prijesi ilir

----------


## Longarus

*Illyrian Phalanx*

----------


## Longarus

*Illiret ne ushtrine e Aleksandrit te Madh*

----------


## Longarus

*Illyrian ( Agrianian) warriors*

----------


## Baptist

*The History of Rome, Vol. VI .*(f36)




> When the Dardani found that the Bastarnae were not evacuating their territory as they had hoped, but were
> becoming every day more aggressive and were receiving assistance from their Thracian neighbours and from
> the Scordisci, they thought that they ought to attempt some active measures, however hazardous. The whole
> of their armed force assembled at a town near the camp of the Bastarnae. It was winter and they chose that
> season on the chance of the Thracians and the Scordisci going back to their own country. It fell out as they
> expected, and when they learnt that the Bastarnae were left to themselves they divided their forces; one
> division was to make a frontal attack, the other fetching a circuit was to take the enemy in the rear. The
> fighting began, however, before they could get round the enemy, and the Dardani were defeated and driven
> into a city some twelve miles distant from the camp of the Bastarnae. The victors followed them closely and
> ...


(nje dore bastardi, si gjithmone gjene kohen dhe menyren per te fshier cdo gjurme te lavdise kombtare)
Por, ju garant-notoj qi ua kan iq amen dhip.

----------


## Longarus

*Agrianian Warriors*

----------


## Longarus

*Hoplites Study Geometry*

----------

